# Oil Production.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My goodness what a difference 10 years can make.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/us-fuels-the-world-as-shale-boom-powers-record-oil-exports-blmg/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I wish LPG exploration had never come to where I live. I've recieved very little in royalty $$$$$$,county roads have been destroyed,salt water trucks have the poorest drivers & now we get to ENJOY earthquakes!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm thinking we're in for a world of hurt when it comes to fuel, fertilizer, and equipment prices over the next few years. And I'm thinking that it largely due to allowing and encouraging global trade.

Global trade relies heavily on trust and stability. We have to have faith that other countries will deal with us fairly and that they will have a stable form of government. Once their self-interests show up, they get greedy. Once their government policies become unacceptable to their people, their production lines become unstable. 

History has shown that foreign governments lack stability--look at the USSR, Venezuela, to name a few.

I'm a firm believer that small businesses give us the ability to be flexible and adaptable. And....I've always been known to have opinions and ideas contrary to the popular beliefs. Time will tell.

Ralph


----------

